# iPad Mobile Media



## Darth_Jynx (Feb 12, 2013)

I am new to this forum as this is my first post.....

Here is my idea/plan for my project I would like some feed back on if anyone has already tried this and if it worked or if you notice anything wrong that needs to be addressed.

What I have so far :
iPad 4 16GB 4G
Just ordered CableJive's DockStubz with the micro USB charging port
Also just ordered Pure i20 dock

My goal is to use the i20 dock with the DockStubz in conjunction with the micro usb providing extra charging to a 30 pin extension cable to a lightning cable that will plug into my iPad so I can use audio out via optical on the iDock to either a Audison bit.One or Gladen DSP 6 to 8 that will run into my SUV's audio system and also take advantage of a 2amp charge.

I plan to also use a Apple Time Capsule 2/3 TB as storage for all my music and movies to stream wirelessly to my iPad. 

I don't know for certain but I have been led to believe the Pure i20 dock can charge a iPad mini but not a full sized iPad properly that is why I am using the DockStubz and its micro USB aux charging port. I will find out for sure when my items get in hopefully by Friday, I will post my findings once I know for sure.

If anyone sees anything wrong with running this or has ever tried this or even if you never thought to do this I will accept any and all feedback. I hope this helps anyone who wants to have a iPad in there vehicle but wants more than 16GB - 128GB worth of media.

I apologize for any and all grammatical errors, spelling mistakes, and/or general failing of the English language, I suck at putting words to print......


----------



## Darth_Jynx (Feb 12, 2013)

I had sometime to think and realize my post is kind of random...

My questions -

Has anyone used the Apple Time Capusle to wirelessly stream movies and music via the Airport Utility App., and if so what were the results? (I.E. speed, clarity, time delay, quality)

Is the Airport Utility App the way to go for this setup to work? Would different media file types need different programs to play them?

Haveing never used a Pure i20, what are the opinions of wirelessly streamed media quality threw the dock? Will it properly power a iPad?


----------



## Darth_Jynx (Feb 12, 2013)

Ran into a problem with my Pure i20 it tanked on me after leaving my phone to charge overnight

DockStubz will power and sync over the aux micro USB connector.

To stream media get the app FileBrowser and load your movies in .MP4 format ( iTunes and Apple TV friendly format) onto the Time Capsual and it will stream over WiFi for music it needs to more or less be iTunes friendly music, I tried a few .flak files but they didn't play, still working the bugs out but it works.

The Program DVDFab media converter is "OK" but is buggy and locks up a lot, looking into a better media converter program.


----------

